# 21rs options and prices



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hello All,

I am looking to buy a 21rs, I have seen the prices for a "loaded" model at a the dealer fo about 17k, and I have also seen several on Ebay for much less (around 13k). Could anyone out there let me know what their experiences were by going internet vs. the traditional RV dealer network. 
Also, the dry weight for this is about 4,200#, My 2002 Explorer 4.6 will tow 7,000# but the wheel base is only about 113 inches, can I safely tow with a Reese twin cam or do I need a Hensley. Any info woult be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forums,

We paid more than 17 for ours. For what it's worth we live in the NYC area where everything is more.







One thing to keep in mind is buying from a reputable dealer in your area will make getting warranty work easier if it's necessary. We knew we could count on good service from the dealer we bought from.

The dry weight on ours was 4300# in change according to the sticker in the cabinet above the sink. Based on the dry weight and wet weight of our previous trailer (I had it weighed), I estimate we have about 600# of gear which puts us at just under 5000#. You can figure out your weights and see if you may or may not exceed your gross vehicle weight or gross combined weight. This link http://www.geocities.com/dgrvweb/ has some great info on calculating what your truck can tow.

Good luck and enjoy









Mike


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

I pull a 21rs with an GMC Envoy. It can handle 5700lbs. I am closer the limits of my truck than I really like... On the other hand, I have had no problems pulling. This includes a trip from Montreal to Virgina Beach, then up into the mountians and along the skyline drive.

On some of the extended uphill runs (30mins and longer) in 100F temps I did keep my eyes on the engine coolant temp. With the AC on it reached about 3/4 on the gauge (half about 212F is normal) - any higher and I would have turned off the AC...

I do not have a fancy hitch. Just the basic with weight distribution and a friction antisway attachment.

Ed


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ask your dealer to see the service department. How many bays do they have? What are their hours? And the biggest question, if you buy from them do you get appointment preference over customers who purchased their RV elsewhere?

We purchased our 26 RS from Steve Casey's in Wheat Ridge, CO. They have a policy when it comes to service appointments. When calling for an appointment, Steve Casey customers get first priority. If there are service appointments still available, non-Steve Casey customers are offered those.

That was a big selling point for us. When negotiating the purchase, we told them we had two choices, them and another dealer in Colorado Springs. We told them essentially it came down to price, and the dealer in Colorado Springs told me that whatever Steve Caseys offered, subtract $1,500 from that.

In the end, Steve Casey's wanted our business, so they even beat the best deal fron the Colorado Springs dealer. And when it comes to service, we have priority over non-Steve Casey customers at a dealer in north Denver.

So, it's not just the price...it's the quality of your dealer, too.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Not sure where you live, but that can make a huge difference. I live in Washington State and I saw prices for the 28RSS for 16,500 but out here I couldn't find one for less than about 19,500, finally got my local dealer down around 18,500 with some options added in, when I asked two other dealers to see if they could beat the price they both suggested I buy it, they knew they could sell theirs for the full price I'm sure. Shipping to get a camper here runs about a buck a mile then our state wants another seal sticker on it.

After reading here, and on RV.net plus searching google for your camper you'll have a better idea what others are paying and what is reasonable.

Most all of the Outbacks come one way, fully loaded with both option packages.

I completely agree about meeting the service manager, I did before I would sign on the dotted line. Sales guy was more than willing and the service manager was very nice, answered some questions about the outback and gave me a look at the service department (from the outside). I asked how many service techs worked there and how long they had been with them, and who worked on the Outbacks.


----------



## Out-Back-N (Feb 9, 2004)

We too are looking to purchase the Outback 21rs. We are in Washington State as well and have only located one dealer who carries the Outback. Any suggestions for Western Washington or Northwestern Oregon dealers to contact? 
We have cash in hand and are ready to buy but would like to get into for a reasonable price. Wondering if 15 or 16K out the door is too much to hope for?
Cheers! sunny 
Kay


----------

